# Need to Glue Wood Panel To Styrofoam



## lbonyeau (Sep 2, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a glue and where I could get it to glue the wood panels on to the styrofoam...I am redoing the interior of our Coleman Williamsburg Popup Camper and replacing all the dry rot. Thanks you can e-mail me at [email protected]

Thanks,

Len:scratchhead:


----------

